# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  grer boite de dialogue (ouvrir-enregistrer fichier) python

## steph_1

Bonjour,

Je pilote des pages web avec selenium sous python.

Je n'arrive pas  grer la boite de dialogue classique qui me propose d'ouvrir un fichier (choix par dfaut) ou de l'enregistrer.
Pour ma part j'aimerai slectionner via un script python le choix 'Enregistrer le fichier' puis valider la boite de dialogue.

Je ne sais pas comment faire ceci.

Merci pour votre aide.

----------

